# Vin Number on A530



## 127422 (Aug 29, 2009)

Urgent, Am I in the right place??? not sure, but anyway here goes. I am in the process of buying a second hand Burstner A530 active on a Fiat chassis, I have had an engineers inspection carried out and so far all seems OK. However he has told me that he cannot find the VIN plate and that it may have been covered over when the body was built???. Has anyone any idea where the VIN plate is located on this type of vehicle please. Thanks in anticipation


----------

